# Nefarious Reviews



## Nick Nefarious

I started a blog a while back called Nefarious Reviews where I watch and review lesser known (maybe not in this community) horror films and give them a praise or a beating. Let me know what you all think. This link is to the first installment where I review the horror comedy Lesbian Vampire Killers.

Mod edit: Caution review contains some adult language.

http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2010/05/29/nefarious-reviews-1-lesbian-vampire-killers/


----------



## Nick Nefarious

If anyone out there happened to read my first review, here's another about I Sell The Dead. I hope you like it.
http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2010/05/29/nefarious-reviews-2-i-sell-the-dead/


----------



## Wildcat

Great reviews. Followed.


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Thanks man. Glad you like it. Here's part three for the weekend.

http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2010/05/29/nefarious-reviews-3/


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Wow, I completely forgot that I reviewed this atrocity a while back.

http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2010/05/29/nefarious-reviews-5-rise-of-the-dead/


----------



## Nick Nefarious

http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2010/05/29/58/

Here's another one for those that don't mind sitting through a low budget flick.


----------



## Nick Nefarious

If anyone out there is actually reading these, please, make yourself known and let me know what you think. 

DISCLAIMER: This review isn't about your religion, OR my views of Christianity, any other religion, or lack thereof. This is a review of a movie that uses the horror genre as a pulpit to preach their beliefs, and ended up doing a pretty horrible job at it.

http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2010/05/29/nefarious-reviews-7-legion/


----------



## Nick Nefarious

It's St. Patrick's Day, and what better way to spend the day than bludgeoning your eyes with some serious depravity before you break out on a brutal barley induced bender?

http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2010/05/29/nefarious-reviews-8-deadgirl/

DISCLAIMER: Choice words and horrific subject matter.


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Costner + horror flick = Dances with Demons?...Well, not quite.

http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2010/06/02/nefarious-reviews-9-the-new-daughter/


----------



## austenandrews

I've been meaning to watch Dead Girl.

The Costner one keeps popping up as a possibility on Netflix. After reading your review, I'll definitely pass.


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Thanks for checking out the reviews. I hate ending on a sour note so here's a good one for you.

The end of the work week is finally here. Today I'm giving you a review of a flick with three words you never thought you would have heard together in a sentence; zombies, Nazis, Norwegians. Enjoy!

http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2010/06/04/nefarious-reviews-10-dead-snow/


----------



## Nick Nefarious

For your Monday Morning Massacre

http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2010/06/05/nefarious-reviews-11-severed-forest-of-the-dead/


----------



## Nick Nefarious

T.C.I.F folks (Thank Cthulhu it's Friday). While we all toil away at the proverbial 8 hours of obligation, why not read a review and start the weekend early?

http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2010/06/07/nefarious-reviews-12-mortuary/


----------



## Nick Nefarious

If you have a fear of the number 13, I highly suggest that you skip this review.

http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2010/06/12/nefarious-reviews-13-976-evil-vintage/


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Say her name 3 times in the mirror and, well, you know the drill.

http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2010/06/16/nefarious-reviews-14-bloody-mary/


----------



## Nick Nefarious

By the time some of you read this, Friday will be well upon us. Time for the work week to end and the weekend to begin, so Let The Right One In.
http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2010/06/16/nefarious-reviews-15-let-the-right-one-in/


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Alright folks, let's start the end of the Holiday off with some smack talkin'.

http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2010/06/24/nefarious-reviews-16-book-of-blood/


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Let's get a little ahead of the 5 day workweek and take a look at 5ive Girls.
http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2010/07/08/nefarious-reviews-17-5ive-girls/


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Here you go, folks. Line up your weekend dance card early with a review of an 80's classic.
http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2012/04/06/nefarious-reviews-18-the-gate/


----------



## RoxyBlue

I might have to watch that one (The Gate) if for nothing other than the creature effects Those homunculi would make for a cool prop in a graveyard haunt.


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Unfortunately the weekend is over, folks. Without overreaching, what better way can you think of to kick Monday into overdrive than with an overall review from the Overlord of opinions? 
http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2012/04/07/nefarious-reviews-19-waxwork/


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Friday is here and so is Nick Nefarious' rotten ramblings. This time I dismember a little classic from two decades ago. Ghoulies.

http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2012/04/09/nefarious-reviews-20-ghoulies/


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Happy Hump Day everyone. The manic midweek is half over so I usually treat myself to a Hump Day horror flick. This week I'm going to saturate my eyeballs with an all-time favorite of mine, The Monster Squad. If you haven't seen it yet, read my review, and get up to speed with the rest of us.
http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2012/05/02/160/


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Just in time for the haunting season, I teamed up with my good buddy, Fleabag Jake, to create The Horror Show Horror Show.

http://horrorshowhorrorshow.com/

Come check out our reviews of some famous, some infamous, and some down right invisible horror flicks.


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Come check out Nick knockin' and rockin' on the movie Lovely Molly, as well as the mysterious murder that led to the even more mysterious suicide of actor Johnny Lewis (Sons of Anarchy).

http://horrorshowhorrorshow.com/lovely-molly/


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Hey, you! Yeah, YOU! Use our super high tech system to pick a horror movie on #Neflix instant! http://horrorshowhorrorshow.com/netflix-roulette/ &#8230;


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Hey there zombie fans and gore whores. Come check out Nick Nefarious chewing on zombies in a post Civil War setting in the flick Exit Humanity.
http://horrorshowhorrorshow.com/exit-humanity/


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Kinda' iffy on a flick in your netflix instant queue? Send us the title and we'll do the dirty work. We'll watch it, review it, and hit you back.

http://horrorshowhorrorshow.com/boo-ers-choice/


----------



## Nick Nefarious

What's your favorite pre-Halloween flick that pumps you up for the holiday? Let us at The Horror Show Horror Show know.
http://horrorshowhorrorshow.com/whats-your-absolute-favorite-pre-halloween-flick/


----------



## Nick Nefarious

http://IMG_0196


----------



## Spooky1

Nick, check your latest link. It doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Oops. Thanks Spooky1.
http://fotos.fotoflexer.com/6e761f0edc6d9e67ccffed23c0512ddf.jpg


----------



## Nick Nefarious

If you like horror flicks, movie reviews, monsters, ghosts and ghouls, then join Nick Nefarious and Fleabag Jake over at The Horror Show Horror Show.
https://www.facebook.com/horrorshowhorrorshow


----------



## MorbidFun

Nick Nefarious said:


> If anyone out there happened to read my first review, here's another about I Sell The Dead. I hope you like it.
> http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2010/05/29/nefarious-reviews-2-i-sell-the-dead/


Cool I will check it out I enjoyed that I Sell the Dead film


----------



## Nick Nefarious

As did I. Hope you enjoy the review. I try to keep the reviews as entertaining as I possibly can.


----------



## Nick Nefarious

If you need a last minute flick for a Saturday night, let your ol' pal Nick Nefarious steer you in the right direction.
http://horrorshowhorrorshow.com/stake-land/


----------

